# Hello From Ireland



## joeharris462 (Dec 13, 2014)

So hello everyone. Why name is Joe and I'm pretty delighted to find a group of people to help with my writing so thanks in advance for everything I guess


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi Joe from Ireland. Good to have you join us. :smile:

Once you get ten valid posts outside of the word games and procrastination central you will be able to post your own creative stories as well as choose your own avatar and signature. Also you will be able to like and LOL at a post you may like or find amusing.

So explore, do a critique or two, join in on discussions. Welcome to the forums :smile:


----------



## escorial (Dec 13, 2014)

View attachment 7016


----------



## joeharris462 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ive never felt so welcome and I'm seriously thinking about having that as my screensaver on my phone


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 15, 2014)

Welcome joeharris462 !:encouragement: Here you find all you need to start you on your way. This is a friendly supportive writing community with a lot to offer aspiring writers. We have writing discussions, challenges and word games. Hope you find confidence and inspiration here,write something and make some friends along the way. If I can assist you,please let me know, I am so pleased to meet you. Peace always...Julia


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2014)

Welcome to WF Joe 

Hope you enjoy your stay and find everything you're looking for!


----------



## Awanita (Dec 15, 2014)

Osiyo and welcome to WF. Glad to have you here with us. I think you will find some good people on here.


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2014)

:hi:Welcome to the forums.

Have a good look around and see what is going on.If you have any questions please ask. Good luck


----------



## tiphhhhh (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello Joe  I am jealous that you live in Ireland. It seems like such a beautiful place.


----------



## Ashii McD (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi Joe.  I'm new here too and I'm from Belfast.  Nice to meet someone else close to home.


----------



## fpak (Dec 19, 2014)

joeharris462 said:


> So hello everyone. Why name is Joe and I'm pretty delighted to find a group of people to help with my writing so thanks in advance for everything I guess



Hi Joe,

Im a newbie myself but I think you'll like it here. The people are, as you can see, very welcoming. And not only that, you can actually expect them to give you a real opinion on your work instead of just posting empty praise and hoping you'll do the same for them. From what I've come across the members sincerely want to improve their writing and don't mind lending anyone else a helping hand.

Anyways, wish you the best with your writing, and see you around the forum mate!


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Dec 19, 2014)

Welcome Joe! Hopefully you find exactly what you need here, we're always helpful if you need a critique or want some feedback.

Enjoy WF!


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi, Joe and welcome. Looking forward to seeing you around the forums.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Dec 19, 2014)

Welcome Joe from Ireland. Hope to bump into you on the forum sometime.


----------



## Nixrp (Dec 20, 2014)

Top of the mornin to ya joe!


----------



## TKent (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome to WF Joe! We are so glad to have you here! Spent a magical week traveling around Ireland in 2001. One of the best trips ever. Did you know it was a law in Ireland that all traffic must yield to beer trucks just in case there is a pub that is out of beer? Actually I completely butchered that but it was really funny when the cabbie in Cork, Ireland told it to us.  LOL.


----------

